# cedc exam



## ercoder4u (Feb 26, 2010)

I am interested in taking the CEDC exam, and would like feed back from those of you who have taken the exam. I'm a CPC-H for 10 years and would like to futher my coding credentials.  Thanks for responding


----------



## KatHopkins (Feb 28, 2010)

I passed the CEDC on the first try (4 years of ER coding experience).  As I recall it was mostly case studies, with a bit of the regular CPC stuff mixed in (terminology, regulations, etc).  If you have ER coding experience, it should be fairly straightforward for you.  

My employer offers a bonus to those who maintain a speciality certification - so it was a good move for me.  However - I will caution that speciality CEUs are more costly and harder to find than regular CEUs.   

I am not sure how much weight a speciality certification carries when seeking jobs...most of the speciality jobs I see advertised are just looking for 3+ years experience in the speciality....


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 1, 2010)

Make sure to study the critical care guidelines and you need to really know your E&M coding. Good luck!!


----------



## keke74 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cedc exam*

I also plan to take the CEDC EXAM. I am a CPC, and I've been coding ER records for 3yrs now. I ordered the CEDC Practicum a week ago. I have viewed all of the Webinars included & great information is included. I haven't accessed the 75 question practice tests yet though. I plan to take time out to do that this weekend. For those that have taken it, is it better to us the Marshfield Clinic Audit tool for the exam?


----------



## KatHopkins (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd say use the audit tool you are most comfortable with.   I had one from an E&M auditing course I took - it made more sense to me than the Marshfield one.   I did have copies of both with me, just in case....


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 2, 2010)

I actually used one from the E&M University website and kind of tweeked it for my own comfort level and understanding. Oh, and I also had a proctor that was new to testing and she almost didn't let us use the tools so I had to ask her to call her local chapter so she could find out what we already knew, so be ready, just in case I took the same practicum from AAPC and it was very helpful for me.


----------



## keke74 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Cedc exam*

Thanks so much for the input. To be honest, the Audit tools can really be confusing. I don't use them now, but I have been trying to make sense of the Marshfield Audit tool as well as other Audit tools since it was reccomended for use with the exam. I code ER records on a daily basis & I've even kinda gotten away from the point system & just determine the levels based on what was done such as EKG'S, labs, etc. & weighing that against if the HPI, ROS, etc is sufficient enough to code it to a certain level. It justs seems easier to look at the whole picture other than just relying on the Audit tools. I plan to take the exam in June. I'll have plenty of time to prepare. Thanks again for everyone's input. This helps alot!!


----------



## HIMCoding71 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am working as HCC Coder since 3+ Years and now I want to get into ER Remote Coding.  Is it worth appearing in CEDC Exam?  Do you think I will be ready after studying practicum?  I have worked so much on ICD 9 and some CPT that it seems ok to appear other then modifier which I am not good at that....
Any suggestions would be appreciated......


----------



## keke74 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am an HCC coder as well (2 years), but I also have 3+ years of ED coding experience. Everyone learns at a different pace and different levels, but I think having experience with ED coding would be beneficial before sitting for the CEDC exam.


----------



## NJcoder (Apr 21, 2010)

I too am taking the exam and ordered the CEDC practicum...can i use the tool that comes with that?


----------

